

Open Source Misfeasance [video] - dcope
http://zachholman.com/talk/open-source-misfeasance/

======
dcope
Keep in mind that there are slides of the presentation on the page. Not quite
too sure why the mods added "[video]" in the title.

~~~
Udo
The video below the slides is the main content. Slides by themselves don't do
anything.

It's a great talk, by the way.

------
dfc
_"All too often we get sucked into thinking open source is like enterprise and
Oracle and stuff like that"_

wtf?

